# mplayer



## andy_brown (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi guys,

I just have installed mplayer, now *I'm* trying to download m stream using the command 

`mplayer http:â€*****â€:8080 â€“ dump stream â€“ dump file test1.mpeg`

This commands works fine. *T*he thing is since itâ€™s an ongoing stream how can I stop the download and save it? I tried Ctrl+C but it just quits without saving the download stream. Any ideas?


----------



## UNIXgod (Mar 19, 2012)

What does the manual page state about redirection to a file? if all else fails you can look into something called a named pipe. 

some examples here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Named_pipe


----------



## bes (Mar 19, 2012)

Please try:
[cmd=]mplayer http:â€*****â€:8080 â€“dumpstream â€“dumpfile test1.mpeg[/cmd]
You can open another terminal and watch a movie:
[CMD="mplayer"]test1.mpeg[/CMD] 
when you need Ctrl+C in first terminal.


----------



## andy_brown (Mar 19, 2012)

*T*hanks so much for your help, guys


----------

